# What would Darth Vader do for money?



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

http://www.metronews.ca/toronto/loc...n-decked-out-in-darth-vader-mask-robs-ny-bank

Now cue the (or give me the link) for the Darkside music.

Strangely I can't wait for the day I read that Alvin and Chipmunks, Hamtaro (google it  ), and Pokemon in costume rob a bank. I'd frame article if Hamtaro made off with it and it would be legendary in that outfit.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

to answer your question, Phone Sex ads!


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

Because no one has said this:

Meg: What would I do to you? I don't know, I would take you out for pizza?


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

I guess the whole galactic domination business has been hit hard in this recession too...



AquaNeko said:


> Strangely I can't wait for the day I read that Alvin and Chipmunks, Hamtaro (google it  ), and Pokemon in costume rob a bank. I'd frame article if Hamtaro made off with it and it would be legendary in that outfit.


Haha LOL!

Or leave it to some dumbass to rob a bank in a Pedobear costume. Police sergeant: "Shoot to kill! He's very dangerous!"

How come people never rob banks dressed up like ninjas? They do it all the time in the movies....


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

50seven said:


> I guess the whole galactic domination business has been hit hard in this recession too...
> 
> Haha LOL!
> 
> ...


ROTFL. Speaking of Pedobear not sure if you know but well seeing as you know of Pedobear you may know this already about the Olympics 2010 some IIRC Swedish or Finnish papre had Pedobear in thier paper as a mascot. I gotta fin that lnk again... I just about had stomach pains as I never would have thoguht that Pedobear owuld make it in the papers like that. WTFBBQ?!?!!111111 ROTFL.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Found link.

http://communities.canada.com/thepr...cidentally-makes-pedobear-olympic-mascot.aspx

/me falls over.

I wonder how much it costs for a reprint copy of that to put in the scrape books for the olympics. LOL.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

AquaNeko said:


> Found link.
> 
> http://communities.canada.com/thepr...cidentally-makes-pedobear-olympic-mascot.aspx
> 
> ...


AHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHA


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Right click, saved.

How could they make a mistake as big as that?

Also, the bear only has strong Pedobear connotations in the Western world...It is quite common in Japan, and is portrayed quite innocuously (sometimes).


----------

